# you can't get the flu from a flu shot



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Myth:* I_f I get the shot, I will get the flu.
_
*Truth*:No, you can't get the flu from dead virus. This is a common misconception.

You can however still have a chance of getting the flu, NOT because you got the shot, but because the strain of flu you got was not in the vaccine. 

I'd rather have the shot and take the chance it won't work. The last two years I had the shot and though I had some bad illnesses they were nothing like the terrible flu.

Don't be afraid to get the shot.

I posted this because I get tired of when some think the shot gives it to you. You can't anymore get the flu from the vaccine than a dog get rabies from a rabies shot.

It's a vaccine-dead, killed. 

I have heard that there is an inhaled kind of vaccine in which they say it has live flu. I won't take my chances with that, however. That is totally different.

You are responsible for your health and what you do is up to you. If you are truthfully against the vaccine then don't go against your own judgement.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Good post.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I actually thought it was possible to contract it but extremely rare because the state of the flu virus you receive has been "toned down" drastically beforehand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I make sure to get a flu shot every year due to my asthma, this year I will get a swine flu shot as well.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Then why is it that every time I have ever gotten a flu shot, I have gotten sick a few days later? Fever, nausea etc. Sounds like the flu to me.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

This is embarrassing but I'm a bit of a tinfoil hat type. I can't let myself read govt conspiracy theories as I start to believe them. I read a bunch of Alex Jones stuff about how swine flu was cooked up in a US lab so that FEMA can detain people and control them and that the vaccine is designed to make people sicker. I know it's ridiculous but it freaks me out. I'm not even American. *facepalm*


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

"The flu shot: The viruses in the flu shot are killed (inactivated), so you cannot get the flu from a flu shot. Some minor side effects that could occur are:

* Soreness, redness, or swelling where the shot was given
* Fever (low grade)
* Aches

If these problems occur, they begin soon after the shot and usually last 1 to 2 days. Almost all people who receive influenza vaccine have no serious problems from it."

http://www.cdc.gov/FLU/protect/keyfacts.htm


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Since I work in a health care facility, they are pushing to get TWO flu shots; the regular one and the H1N1 shot. I am opting to get only the regular one. I will take my chances not getting the newer one. I dont like the idea of it because it hasnt been researched well enough.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've never gotten a flu shot before and I've never had the flu. I guess I'm just lucky.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> Then why is it that every time I have ever gotten a flu shot, I have gotten sick a few days later? Fever, nausea etc. Sounds like the flu to me.


You were likely infected before you developed immunity, which takes about 3 weeks to reach full effect post inoculation.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You can never get the SAME strain as the one you had twice. If it mutates even slightly, then you can catch that virus, not the original.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Which brings to mind: The influenza shot doesn't cover all strains --- just usually 3 of the predicted common ones.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Anxiety75 said:


> I have heard that there is an inhaled kind of vaccine in which they say it has live flu. I won't take my chances with that, however. That is totally different.
> .


It is live but weakened and has little risk of causing infection in a healthy adult with a normally working immune system. It provides wider immunity than inactivated vaccines that are given as shots because as it is inhaled it has access to the "gut lining" / mucous membranes and thus is capable of inducing formation of gut antibodies (IgA) unlike injected vaccine that only causes the body to produce one kind of antibody (IgG).

http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=14891706


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I never get a flu shot.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i dont get the flu shot. i hardly get sick anyway. also before we went to basic training, we all received the flu shot and several soldiers got a bit sick. id rather take my chances with not getting the shot


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

People are concerned about the neurological disorders that are linked to flu vaccines, not of getting the flu itself. 30 years ago there was a massive vaccination campaign against a Swine Flu strain, and side effects of the vaccine killed more people than the virus itself. Additionally, anytime the government tells everyone to get a shot that was just cooked up it is normal to have second thoughts.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Then why is it that every time I have ever gotten a flu shot, I have gotten sick a few days later? Fever, nausea etc. Sounds like the flu to me.


Yeah, Even my daughters pediatrician says that a flu shot can give you flu like symptoms. She doesn't even get her kids a flu shot. Doesn't seem all that great or all that safe to me. Ive never gotten one of these shots but based on what other people tell me and especially my daughters doctor- I don't agree with the original post.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

pyramidsong said:


> This is embarrassing but I'm a bit of a tinfoil hat type. I can't let myself read govt conspiracy theories as I start to believe them. I read a bunch of Alex Jones stuff about how swine flu was cooked up in a US lab so that FEMA can detain people and control them and that the vaccine is designed to make people sicker. I know it's ridiculous but it freaks me out. I'm not even American. *facepalm*


I'm an American but I would believe that! I wouldn't doubt it a bit if they were actually trying to make people sick.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I haven't gotten a flu shot before this season (and I've never gotten the flu either), my mom managed to talk me into it so I got the shot. My arm was sore for almost two days but aside from that so far so good.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I've never had a flu shot, but I've been thinking about getting one. The media here, the people I know and the doctors I visit never seem to bring it up though... I find that kinda strange. I've had the flu before and I've never really worried about getting it. I mostly think of getting a shot as protecting others around me that might not cope with it as well (like my mother and grandmother), rather than myself.


----------



## untouchable (Sep 11, 2009)

That's all good to hear, but I'm still scared to death of needles.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

*


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

Preface - I don't care who gets the vaccine and who doesn't, but I think people should be properly informed.

A - If doctors fail all the time, do you not go to them when you are sick? Of course you do, they're better equipped to provide medical treatment than you are. Why are they all of the sudden out of their element if they tell you to get a vaccine?

B - Vaccinations don't make viruses mutate, work-harder, or anything like that. Mutations occur inside infected cells. Vaccines prevent the virus from causing infection, which prevents mutations. Measles didn't turn into superaids.

C - http://www.flutrackers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124781

You might want to check out that thread for a rebuttal to your comment that people don't die from this flu.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Well there are reasons not to get it beyond paranoia. Over vaccinating is being found to cause lots of problems especially with the immune system. It's easier to see in dogs and cats where vets require yearly vaccines since most people don't get vaccinated frequently for things. Many laws are being changed on the length of time between vaccinations for pets and many places are accepting titer tests in place of vaccination records so that owners can avoid vaccinating too frequently. Also you can get a reaction to the other ingredients in any vaccine. I know several people who were told to never get another flu shot because of that.

Since the vaccine is just a best guess at what strain of flu is going around this year and I am not likely to die from any strain of flu I find it a pointless risk even if the risk of problems is small. With my record of reactions and ability to fight off virus I'm probably more likely to end up in the hospital from a flu shot than from the flu. It's a choice you should make based on your own situation and neither the people who say everyone should get a vaccine nor the people who say noone should are correct.


----------

